# low blood pressure



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

can low blood pressure cause a dream like state? I mean like knowing where you are but not sure what you are doing there?


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Low blood pressure can make you faint or feel weak, and extremely low blood pressure (with a high heart rate) is usually a sign of internal bleeding. Be happy that you have low blood pressure....it's a good thing. High blood pressure is a silent killer causing hemmoragic strokes, kidney damage, aortic valve damage, etc........You're healthy !!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

I have really low BP, even when pregnant, and yeah I've sometimes wondered if that can cause a dreamlike state as you put it. But I know a few people from here with very high BP... so I don't think it's the cause of DP DR per se.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I have extremely low blood pressure.. to the point where they were conducting some tests on me to see what the problem was. i just needed to exercise and drink more water. my blood pressure is still very very low, and it is a good thing. the only thing my dr. told me is not to stand up really fast, as it can make you faint.


----------



## smooshkin (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi there.
I have very low blood pressure and this is one of the causes for me fainiting lots. I faint about 6 or 7 times a year. Its also to do with my heart not pumping enough blood to the brain (vaso vagel syncope)
I have had numerous tests done including a Tilt Table test where they strap you to a table for 1 hour and raise you up to an angle after 30 mins. It is supposed to encourage you to faint so they can record what happens. They administer GTN spray which expands the blood vessels. This made me pass out and my heart stop. Only for 20 seconds...you could day I did actually die for a bit...weird...anyway I havent fainted since ive had DP Im a bit worried it might make me spaz out a bit. but I havent found any problems with my DP and low blood pressure. Just drink plenty of water or isotonic drinks, keep your sodium level up and take it easy. xx


----------

